# Cod Fillets Shrinkage



## Tinybot (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,  Can anyone suggest the best way (other than frying in batter!) to cook Cod Fillets? Whether I steam them or put them in foil in the oven they always end up half the size! Is there another way to avoid this?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2016)

Welcome Tinybot

You must be over cooking them.


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2016)

Fresh cod filets have natural body fluids. But not enough to cause them to shrink. Some vendors will soak their products in water to add to the weight. They do it with scallops and lots of other sea products. When cooked this added water will cook off and cause shrinkage. My second husband was a professional fisherman. He always brought home fresh, caught in the last haul, fileted fish for the family. I never had a problem with shrinkage. 

Welcome to DC. A fun place to be. Lots of laughter and information. Do please stick around and join in the fun. We would love to have you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

I agree with Kayelle. When proteins are cooked, their flesh tightens up; usually it's only a little, but if the heat is too high and the moisture is cooked out of the fish, it wiill shrink more. Most fish only needs to be cooked for 10 minutes or so, and not at extremely high temperatures.

How long are you cooking your fish?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2016)

I have the same problem when I use those 4 ounce frozen portions that come individually wrapped.  I believe it is due to the addition of some type of liquid "solution".  When I buy whole/natural fillets the shrinkage is negligible.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Addie said:


> Fresh cod filets have natural body fluids. But not enough to cause them to shrink. Some vendors will soak their products in water to add to the weight. They do it with scallops and lots of other sea products. When cooked this added water will cook off and cause shrinkage. My second husband was a professional fisherman. He always brought home fresh, caught in the last haul, fileted fish for the family. I never had a problem with shrinkage.
> 
> Welcome to DC. A fun place to be. Lots of laughter and information. Do please stick around and join in the fun. We would love to have you.


Ya fillets that have been caught by your friends/family aren't going to be put in 'food-safe' chemical baths which make the cell walls almost burst with as much water as they can absorb. This is a very common practise in the seafood industry. If the protein strands, any protein strands like in eggs, beef, chicken etc. are heated over 212 F the cells contract and squeeze out their water.
So when you are cooking any seafood always cook it very slowly and gently and never over 212F.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> So when you are cooking any seafood always cook it very slowly and gently and never over 212F.



I don't think my cracked conch or conch fritters would work at that temperature, not to mention any other fried, roasted or grilled seafood.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 24, 2016)

CraigC said:


> I don't think my cracked conch or conch fritters would work at that temperature, not to mention any other fried, roasted or grilled seafood.


Of course not.
But you don't put grill a fresh prawn or a piece of fresh fish for ten minutes. It's one thing to give the seafood a quick sear. It's another thing to overcook the seafood. You know this of course.
Same thing as grilling/searing a steak for a few moments to seal in the juices. But you know this too don't you.
 I KNOW you know what I'm referring to about overheating protein strands.
 No need for the 'eye roll' Everyone here who posted said the member must be overcooking the fish. 
All I posted was a suggestion not to heat the seafood beyond 212 F right?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2016)

You know that grilling/searing meat does not seal in juices, right? That old idea has been debunked again and again.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 24, 2016)

You didn't happen to keep your cod in the swimming pool. 

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2016)

I notice all the individually wrapped cod fillets do contain quite a bit of liquid.
I always drain and dry them for several hours in the fridge before cooking.
They rarely shrink more than a tiny bit.
I love cod because I cannot afford Halibut!......LOL


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 25, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You know that grilling/searing meat does not seal in juices, right? That old idea has been debunked again and again.


Whatever.
 You're obviously wanting to go somewhere I do not.
PI


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2016)

All I want is accurate information available to the readers of this site. I thought you wanted the same. 

See #2 (everyone but puffin3):
http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/06/the-food-lab-7-old-wives-tales-about-cooking-steak.html


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 25, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> Whatever.
> You're obviously wanting to go somewhere I do not.
> PI



GG is correct.   The science does not support the myth.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 25, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> GG is correct.   The science does not support the myth.


YA RIGHT!

Does Searing Meat Seal In Juices? - Part 2 
I'll leave it there.
Tonight I'm 'searing' a nice rib eye steak. I prefer to keep the delicious juices inside the steak rather than on the plate. Tens of thousands of 'Steak Houses' haven't been listening to the 'debunkers'. HAAA HAAAA!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2016)

puffin3 said:


> YA RIGHT!
> 
> Does Searing Meat Seal In Juices? - Part 2
> I'll leave it there.
> Tonight I'm 'searing' a nice rib eye steak. I prefer to keep the delicious juices inside the steak rather than on the plate. Tens of thousands of 'Steak Houses' haven't been listening to the 'debunkers'. HAAA HAAAA!



You know as well as the rest of us that steak houses cook have different equipment than home cooks and what applies to them doesn't apply to us. 

I guess I have to put this here: 

Quote from 7 Old Wives' Tales About Cooking Steak That Need To Go Away | Serious Eats



> *The Reality:* Searing produces no such barrier—liquid can still pass freely in and out of the surface of a seared steak. To prove this, I cooked two steaks to the exact same internal temperature (130°F). One steak I seared first over hot coals and finished over the cooler side of the grill. The second steak I started on the cooler side, let it come to about ten degrees below its final target temperature, then finished it by giving it a sear over the hot side of a grill. If there is any truth to the searing story, then the steak that was seared first should retain more moisture.
> 
> What I found is actually the exact opposite: the steak that is cooked gently first and finished with a sear will not only develop a deeper, darker crust (due to slightly drier outer layers—see Myth #1), but it also cooks more evenly from center to edge, thus limiting the amount of overcooked meat and producing a finished product that is juicier and more flavorful.
> 
> *The Takeaway:* When cooking thick steaks, start them on the cooler side of the grill and cook with the lid on until they reach about ten degrees below final serving temperature. Finish them off on the hot side of the grill for a great crust. For thinner steaks (about an inch or less), just cook them over the hot side the entire time—they'll be cooked to medium rare by the time a good crust has developed.



Your guy should pay more attention to what the debunkers actually do, rather than what he imagines they do. Kenji Lopez-Alt is a former test cook for Cooks Illustrated. He knows how to conduct a proper scientific experiment, unlike the guy at about.com, who also has stupid things to say about wooden cutting boards. Not Reliable.


----------

